
Show HN: MNTR – Teach Anything, Learn Anything - LukeJT
https://getmntr.com
======
gyrocode
Looks great! Maybe it's just me but I would change $25ph to $25/hr. Also
please nominate your project for "Project Of The Month" award at
[https://www.gyrocode.com/articles/project-of-the-
month-2019-...](https://www.gyrocode.com/articles/project-of-the-
month-2019-04/)

~~~
LukeJT
Thanks for the feedback gyrocode. Good observation, I will take it on board
:-)

